# Angesteuertes Schütz zurückmelden ?



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Mit meiner SPS schalte ich ein Schütz welches wiederrum einen Motor ansteuert. Jetzt diskutieren wir ob es nötig ist, das wir über einen Hilfskontakt überwachen ob dieses Schütz wirklich angezogen hat (kann ja sein das die Spule kaputt ist) oder ob es auch wirklich abgefallen ist ( kann ja sein das die Kontakte kleben)

Macht ihr so eine Überwachung ? 

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2006)

Nur wenn es zu gefährlichen Zuständen kommen kann. (Zerstörung der Maschine, Verletzugsgefahr) Oder wenn man wegen der Prozeßsicherheit die Meldung benötigt. (Ein Bürstmotor, der sich nicht dreht, hinterläßt ein nicht bearbeitetes Teil, was ja nicht sein darf.)

Edit: Oft gibt es indirekte Kontrollen. Ein Zuführband soll Teile zustellen, wenn X Sekunden lang keine Teile ankommen bzw. nicht wegefördert werden, ist was faul.


----------



## HDD (19 Januar 2006)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,
würde ich auch nur machen wenn es aus Sicherheitsgründen sein muss aber wie schon Ralle geschrieben hat
wird die Funktion ja meistens schon überwacht durch einen Nachfolgenden Einrichtung
z.B. Lichtschranke es kommt kein Teil  , Zeitüberschreitung . Ich kenne eigentlich auch keine Anlagen wo dieses generell gemacht wird. Denke auch aus Kostengründen.

HDD


----------



## _Thomas_ (19 Januar 2006)

Moin,

ich versuche gundsätzlich Signale möglichst nah am Prozess aufzunehmen. Was nützt einem die Rückmeldung eines Motorschützes wenn die Antriebswelle gebrochen ist.

Thomas


----------



## Jo (20 Januar 2006)

in der Prozessautomatisierung und in der Fördertechnik ist die Schützrückmeldung durchaus üblich, da eine Überwachung der Wirkung schwer oder sehr spät möglich ist. In der Fertigungsautomatisierung können Antriebe aber sinnvollerweise direkt an der Wirkung überwacht werden (s. Ralle).
mfG. Jo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2006)

Irgendwann werden wir uns todüberwachen  ........


Danke für Eure Tipps und Hinweise

Axel


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2006)

Ich hab auch schon Maschinen fast komplett ohne Initiatoren gesehen, ging auch  :shock: .


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2006)

Ich mache sowas auch gelegentlich also die Schützüberwachung,
meistens aber nur das ich mir die Eingänge für Motorschutz und Kaltleiterüberwachung und sonstige Hardware-Verriegelungen (z.B. Strömungswächter) spare.

Bei diesen Möglichkeiten fällt das Schütz sowieso Hardwaremäßig ab.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Leidi (4 Juli 2008)

Moin Moin

Jetzt mal ne praktische Frage der Schützüberwachung:

Ist es üblich den Hilfskontakt nach Ablauf eines Zeitintervalls abzufragen, oder kann er direkt nach Einschalten des Schützes abgefragt werden?

Ich denke, dass es doch eine Totzeit, zwischen Schalten und Rückmeldung geben wird, oder? 

Leidi


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juli 2008)

Leidi schrieb:


> Ist es üblich den Hilfskontakt nach Ablauf eines Zeitintervalls abzufragen, oder kann er direkt nach Einschalten des Schützes abgefragt werden?



ich hab eine individuelle überbrückungszeit in meinen antriebsbausteinen programmiert, ob das nun üblich ist - keine ahnung - es ist aber praktisch

allerdings ist die signallaufzeit meist so klein, dass die überwachungszeit nicht mal anspricht. ich setze sie zurück, wenn die rückmeldung da ist 

bei drehüberwachungen ist ein solches vorgehen erstens wohl üblicher und zweitens notwendig.

aber wie gesagt, es schadet nichts und schließt eine fehlerquelle aus


----------



## Leidi (4 Juli 2008)

Waow, die Antowrt kam ja fix...
Vielen Dank


----------



## Hoyt (4 Juli 2008)

*Stromüberwachungsrelais*

Hallo 

Bei Prozessanlagen (Pumpen, Rührwerke usw.) setzen wir einphasige Stromüberwachungsrelais ein (bei den meisten FU's schon integriert), welche die Stromaufnahme des Motors zürückmelden.
So werden auch Vorortschalter oder Motoren welche steckbar angeschlossen sind überwacht.:-D

Die Überwachung der Antriebswelle machen wir nur wenn nötig.
Eine Pumpe könnte man z.B. auch auf Durchluss oder Druck überwachen, einen Ventilator auf Luftströmung usw....

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Hawk (4 Juli 2008)

Leidi schrieb:


> Ist es üblich den Hilfskontakt nach Ablauf eines Zeitintervalls abzufragen, oder kann er direkt nach Einschalten des Schützes abgefragt werden?



ich kenne diese zeitliche überwachung auch, jedoch nur im bereich der lüftersteuerung.
lüfter die zur kühlung von wechselrichtern oder großen motoren eingesetzt werden. 
hier überwacht man mit hilfe eines hilfkontaktes und in einem bestimmten zeitfenster ob das lastschütz wirklich anzieht...
das schütz wird angesteuert, kommt die rückmeldung nicht in der zeit X geht die anlage sofort in stop, bzw. fährt erst gar nicht richtig an...

das passiert aber auch nur aus sicherheitsgründen, weil man sonst schwere schäden provoziert!


----------



## Markus (9 Juli 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon Maschinen fast komplett ohne Initiatoren gesehen, ging auch :shock: .


 
ein fähiger programmierer braucht maximal eine starttaste und ggf. einen inkrementalgeber. 


geht es hier jetzt nur um die überwachung von irgendeinem prozess oder um maschinensicherheit?


----------

